# ******2015 MMAF Fantasy Football******



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I would love to have an MMAF Fantasy Football league this season. If you are interested post in here.

What we need are people that will pay attention all 17 weeks during the season. (Voting on trades, setting lineups, responding to their own trade requests, etc...)

Since we have people from all over the world, we will hold the draft on the forum basically just like the FFL is done. When the draft is complete, the players will be added to their respective fantasy teams.

Who is in?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bumpity bump. C'mon... Nobody?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I play every year on Yahoo, but would take up a new place to play with some cool MMAFers.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think instead of Fantasy Football you should do a suicide game.

Each week a person picks a team to win, they can only pick a team once. When the team they pick loses they are out you play until you have one person left standing.

You could even do a weekly V:Bookie where you set up the odds of every team and you reward the people who pick the winning teams. If V:Bookie could factor in 16 winners and losers I don't know.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They have that on yahoo but they call it Survival football. Always play, always lose. Somebody should send Bknmax a message he might do it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I would have jumped on this a few years ago but I just don't watch enough for me to even be competitive. Also when I don't have the commitment for a 18 week season. That's longer than the majority of my relationships last.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I would have jumped on this a few years ago but I just don't watch enough for me to even be competitive. Also when I don't have the commitment for a 18 week season. That's longer than the majority of my relationships last.


Psh NFL is 17 weeks long and real fantasy leagues only last 16. :thumb02:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd do it. I don't really follow it too much, but I'll join to give it extra people haha


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I play every year on Yahoo, but would take up a new place to play with some cool MMAFers.


I play in multiple leagues every year as well. 



John8204 said:


> I think instead of Fantasy Football you should do a suicide game.
> 
> Each week a person picks a team to win, they can only pick a team once. When the team they pick loses they are out you play until you have one person left standing.
> 
> You could even do a weekly V:Bookie where you set up the odds of every team and you reward the people who pick the winning teams. If V:Bookie could factor in 16 winners and losers I don't know.


I would be cool with either. Just need people that will submit their picks every week.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm up for a suicide pool. You should join my league on ESPN though, Hit.


----------

